

IE9 Takes Advantage of the GPU (AMD leaks IE9 canvas support) - wgj
http://blogs.amd.com/developer/2010/03/16/ie9-takes-advantage-of-the-gpu/

======
grayrest
Note the blog author posts in the comments that this is NOT a leak about IE9
canvas support.

~~~
wgj
The article at the time I posted here said:

    
    
        "new support for HTML5 elements such as <video>, <canvas>,..."
    

It has since been edited. Take that for what you will.

